# Honored Michigan history teachers to receive Odyssey Award Nov. 17 at annual Jingle B



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Oct. 24, 2012

The Michigan History Foundation today announced the recipients of the 2012 Odyssey Award, honoring educators who excel at finding creative and engaging ways to educate children about Michigan history. Two teachers - Mary Foulke from Bailey Elementary in Hillsdale and Susan Shaffer from Siebert Elementary in Midland - will receive their awards during the 2012 Jingle Ball on Saturday, Nov. 17, at the Michigan Historical Museum in Lansing.

This year's Odyssey Award winners "make Michigan history memorable, helping students build their own connections to Michigan's past and create ways for them to think about its future," said Pat Clark, director of the Michigan History Foundation.

The Odyssey Award recipients will each receive a recognition plaque and $500. Selection is based on depth of knowledge about Michigan history, creativity in teaching Michigan history and demonstrated leadership in helping others learn about Michigan history, in both local schools and the community.

Reservations are now being taken for the Jingle Ball, the event at which Foulke and Shaffer will be honored. The evening features musical entertainment, an array of food and beverages and the opportunity for guests to find some early holiday shopping deals on great silent auction items. For information and reservations, visit www.michiganhistory.org/Jingle-Ball/Jingle-Ball-2012 or call 517-373-2565.

Proceeds from this event support the Michigan Historical Center's award-winning education programs, which connect with more than 80,000 Michigan students every year.

"Real stories from Michigan's past give children the foundation of knowing where they come from and the inspiration to shape their state's future. We are grateful to the Michigan History Foundation for helping us reach so many children and for recognizing teachers who join us in this important work," said Sandra Clark, director of the Michigan Historical Center.

Recipients of the 2012 Odyssey Award are:

*Susan Shaffer, Siebert Elementary School, Midland, Mich.*

A Michigan native, Shaffer began her teaching career in Texas. She currently teaches fourth grade and Michigan history at Siebert Elementary in Midland.

Shaffer uses a hands-on approach to teaching history. Her students write journals as though they lived at a particular time, present plays about life during different periods in history and talk to guest speakers who bring historical objects to the classroom. Last year ended with a Magnificent Michigan Project, with every fourth grader researching a city, a product or a famous Michiganian. Shaffer wanted to increase students' appreciation of their state and their desire to learn more about Michigan.

Writing letters to Shaffer for Teacher Appreciation Week, students said things like, "I like the way you dress up and take us to that time," and "Thanks for teaching me that social studies can be fun." Shaffer said she never gets bored. "Every year I learn a little more," she said. "It's like peeling another layer of an onion away to see what else there is."

*Mary E. Foulke, Bailey Elementary School, Hillsdale, Mich.*

Mary Foulke's love of history and dedication to teaching have been evident throughout more than 25 years as a third-grade teacher in Hillsdale. She created the after-school Hillsdale History Club to help students in grades 3-5 develop an appreciation of their community through the study of local history. She has also led the American Girl Club, a program based around the popular historical dolls.

Foulke has brought experience as a Teacher Fellow and a Teacher Fellow Mentor at The Henry Ford, back to Hillsdale. A colleague noted, "She is always willing to share information, lessons, books and ideas." Foulke also encourages adults' interest in local history as a member Hillsdale County Historical Society board of directors and previously as secretary for the Grosvenor House Museum in Jonesville, Mich.

The Michigan Council for History Education recognized Foulke's outstanding teaching in 2005 with the McConnell Award as Michigan Elementary History Teacher of the Year. Foulke holds degrees from Spring Arbor and Michigan State universities.

The Michigan Historical Center is part of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. Its museum and archival programs help people discover, enjoy and find inspiration in their heritage. It includes the Michigan Historical Museum, 10 regional museums, the Thunder Bay National Marine Sanctuary and Underwater Preserve, and the Archives of Michigan. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/michiganhistory.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

